# Our Haunt Flyer



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I made our haunt flyer today. Hubby's going to take it to work and xerox off a bunch of them this week 

What do you think?


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

I love how you can't really tell what the background is immediately, and when you do you're like "yyyyyyikes!" hahah.
Good poster! :]


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

That's exactly the effect we were hoping for, thanks Erick!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Due to the color and the font, it gives me the feeling I have when I'm watching old classic horror or something from Hammer Productions -- the feeling I know I'm about to be entertainmented. NICE JOB!


----------

